# Python sur Mac



## spitfire378 (12 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous, voila je commence tout juste la programmation avec python sous Linux a ma fac et j'ai donc souhaité l'installer sur mon Mac. D'apres ce que j'ai compris une fois l'application installée il faut lancer python dans le terminal. Seulement sous linux j'ai un "IDLE" dans lequel je peux taper mon code et qui me colori les "print" etc...pour rendre tout cela plus claire, depuis il suffit de faire F5 pour lancer le code dans Python, mais sur mac comment faire? Merci d'avance. (je suis sur mac os x)


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2007)

Pour executer ton code, c'est "python /chemindetonfichier".
Après si tu veux un éditeur de code avec coloration syntaxique, je te conseille TextMate, qui posséde entre autre une fonction pour executer directement le code.
Mais je crois que l'IDLE python existe sur mac, et qu'il est installé avec les developer tools.


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Février 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Pour executer ton code, c'est "python /chemindetonfichier".
> Après si tu veux un éditeur de code avec coloration syntaxique, je te conseille TextMate, qui posséde entre autre une fonction pour executer directement le code.
> Mais je crois que l'IDLE python existe sur mac, et qu'il est installé avec les developer tools.


Oui IDLE est bien install&#233; avec les dev tools 

Mais je conseil aussi TextMate, qui comme le dit Warflo peut lancer ton code directment avec un rendu html super bien foutu.

En plus cet &#233;diteur est g&#233;nial tu verras . Par contre il n'est pas gratuit (39&#8364.
(en gratuit tu as Smultron et TextWrangler comme r&#233;f&#233;rence)


----------



## spitfire378 (12 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses génial je m'y met


----------



## spitfire378 (12 Février 2007)

Et bien ca y est je suis parti j'ai commencé par essayer de refaire un truc de cours mais je dois me tromper dans le code pouvez vous me dire ou?

Il s'agit d'afficher les entiers pairs de 0 à 20

Mon code :


```
x=20
while x>0:
	print "x-1"
	x=x-2
```


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Février 2007)

spitfire378 a dit:


> Et bien ca y est je suis parti j'ai commenc&#233; par essayer de refaire un truc de cours mais je dois me tromper dans le code pouvez vous me dire ou?
> 
> Il s'agit d'afficher les entiers pairs de 0 &#224; 20
> 
> ...


pourquoi x-1 tu affiche x-1 ? du coup tu as les nombres impair ! (20-1 puis 18-1...)

Ah oui et l&#224; tu les affiches de 20 &#224; 0 pas de 0 &#224; 20 


Ily a un tr&#232;s bon tutorial ici : http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-2092-0-apprenons-python.html


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2007)

Cela ne marche pas parce que tu demandes d'afficher "x -1", et non la valeur de x moins un.
Donc il faut remplacer:

```
print "x-1"
```
par

```
print x-1
```


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Février 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Cela ne marche pas parce que tu demandes d'afficher "x -1", et non la valeur de x moins un.
> Donc il faut remplacer:
> 
> ```
> ...


hahaha j'avais m&#234;me pas fais gaffe &#224; &#231;a... chuis con...

J'ai m&#234;me pas tilt&#233; la honte !

donc &#231;a donne 
	
	



```
x = 0
while x <= 20 :
	print x
	x = x + 2
```


----------



## tatouille (19 Février 2007)

```
x&#37;2 == 0
x&1 == 0
```


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Février 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> x&#37;2 == 0
> x&1 == 0
> ```


&#231;a sert &#224; rien de faire un test dans ce cas, l&#224;, vu qu'on fait une boucle et qu'on donne la valeur de d&#233;part et le pas d'incr&#233;mentation (je sais pas si on appelle &#231;a le pas mais l&#224; je le sens bien :rateau: ) on sait d&#233;j&#224; que tout ce qu'on va afficher est pair.


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ça sert à rien de faire un test dans ce cas, là, vu qu'on fait une boucle et qu'on donne la valeur de départ et le pas d'incrémentation (je sais pas si on appelle ça le pas mais là je le sens bien :rateau: ) on sait déjà que tout ce qu'on va afficher est pair.



merci j'avais pas vu 


c'est juste pour dire que le truc était super naze puisqu'il faut avoir un chiffre pair en dépard
:rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Février 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> merci j'avais pas vu
> 
> 
> c'est juste pour dire que le truc était super naze puisqu'il faut avoir un chiffre pair en dépard
> :rateau:


ah ok j'avais pas compris la subtilit&#233;...


----------



## naglagla (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

je me permets de relancer ce sujet... En fait je suis dans le même cas que l'auteur du sujet : on commence la programmation avec python à la fac et j'aimerai l'installer sur mon mac. Seulement... je comprends pas tout.

Je suis allé ici pour télécharger ce que je croyais être un "logiciel python" (?!)
http://www.python.org/download/
mais... finalement je me retrouve avec un dossier et tout un tas de truc dedans.
je sais pas quoi en faire.

Et quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer le principe général de la manip' svp ?
Par exemple, ou est-ce qu'on tape son code ? (bon j'ai trouvé la réponse, je me suis tourné vers smultron, mais une fois mon code tapé dans la fenêtre comment je fais pour le lancer ?!)

J'ai vu que dans le terminal on pouvait avoir python... mais on me conseille de télécharger la dernière version... Bref je suis perdu dans tout ces trucs. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer un peu, je lui en serai très reconnaissant !

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Septembre 2008)

Ouvre un terminal (/Applications/Utilties) et tape "python"...
Magie ^^ !!

Python est déjà sur ton Mac 


Si tu veux une version plus récente passe par MacPort


----------



## naglagla (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah super merci de a réponse ! je suis de plus en plus au bout du rouleau de python la ! 
Oui j'avais essayé de taper python dans le terminal. Jusque la tout va bien. Mais après je sais pas quoi en faire. par exemple, j'ai un petit "programme" sur mon bureau qui s'appelle racine.py  quand je double clique dessus ça ouvre le texte dans smultron avec tout plein de couleur c'est super joli... mais... comment faire pour le tester ?
quand je tape (comme sur les pc de la fac) :
>>>execfile(racine.py)
j'ai l'erreur suivante :

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
NameError: name 'racine' is not defined

Et même avec le petit bout de code présent sur ce fil e discussion (truc avec les chiffres pairs). j'imagine que je dois lui indiquer ou trouvez le fichier... (parce qu'en théorie le code n'est pas bogué, il marchait a la fac, il devrait marcher ici)

Je sens que je suis près du but la 
Merci de ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## naglagla (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ajoute que j'ai installé "macpython"
et y'a un truc qui ressemble a ce que j'avais à la fac,
une fenêtre qui s'appelle "python shell", mais elle me fait un peu peur, j'aimerai ne pas l'utiliser. Y'a aussi une application "python launcher" mais la encore j'ai pas compris son but.

Mais si j'ai compris ce que j'ai compris, je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir avec smultron et le terminal non ?


----------



## Céroce (23 Septembre 2008)

Oui, tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir, mais là, je sais même pas où tu va pêcher tes trucs.
Voilà comment tu dois t'y prendre.

- Lance Terminal
- Tape cd (+ un espace)
- Sous Finder, dans la barre de titre de la fenêtre, tu prends la petite icône du dossier contenant ton programme.py, et tu la glisses dans la fenêtre du terminal. Le chemin apparaît.
- <entrée>. Tu es maintenant dans le répertoire (dossier) de ton programme.
- Tape ls pour afficher les fichiers. Tu dois voir programme.py.
- Et maintenant python programme.py

Utilise la touche flêchée du haut pour ne pas avoir à retaper la dernière ligne à chaque fois.


----------



## naglagla (23 Septembre 2008)

ah super merci beaucoup !
Effectivement j'avais besoin de rien...
Et bien... je n'ai plus rien a dire a part merci beaucoup !

bonne soirée !


----------

